# Big Ben fountain pen



## Matt Cotton (May 18, 2012)

I recently built my first matching pen set for someone as a gift, using the Big Ben twist pen, click pencil and fountain pen. Everything went together fine the fountain pen writes great but when I put in the re-fill able ink reservoir it seems to bottom out when the nib is about 1/2 way threaded on. I had another one that I made for me & checked the barrel length to see if I had accidentally swapped the tubes but the were exactly the same. if I screw the nib down all the way it pushes the nib & feed out a little. With the Big Ben it has a click on cap so it actually pulls the nib out more when the clap is removed. Has anyone else had this problem? It worked great with the sealed cartridge, but the screw style cartridge seems about 1/8" too long. Are there any shorter cartridges available? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Haynie (May 18, 2012)

Matt Cotton said:


> With the Big Ben it has a click on cap so it actually pulls the nib out more when the clap is removed.



This is a good thing.  Never ever give a customer the clap.

This has been a rough day.  This typo made it so much better.  I realize it was not your intention but thank you.


----------



## dow (May 18, 2012)

Matt, I don't know that kit, but is it available in rollerball as well?  If so, then there might be a spring in the finial at the end of the barrel, and your converter could be bottoming out against that spring.  Unscrew the finial and look inside.  Fountain pens don't need springs in the finial.

Hope this helps.
Dow


----------



## Matt Cotton (May 18, 2012)

I don't know if I trimmed the barrel too much but the shoulder of the cartridge was hitting the pressed in section of the finial. I pressed the finial out and ground off about 1/8" and it works fine


----------



## WildThings (May 18, 2012)

Matt how did you get it to write? I just built my first one and it wrote right at first and now no inkflows at all using the throwaway cartridge?


----------



## Matt Cotton (May 19, 2012)

WildThings said:


> Matt how did you get it to write? I just built my first one and it wrote right at first and now no inkflows at all using the throwaway cartridge?



I haven't had any problems getting it to write, have you let it sit for a while with ink in it? It might need to be cleaned. I've only made 2 fountain pens (so far) so some of the more experience members might be more helpful.


----------

